# "The Holiest of All" by Andrew Murray



## 3John2

Anyone have any thoughts on this book? It's a book on Hebrews. The reason I asked is that I believe Murray was Dutch Reformed but the reason I'm curious is that Gloria COPELAND did a several month long study on the book of Hebrews using "The Holiest of All" as her main book. She pretty much read out of the book. The Kenneth Copeland Ministry was actually selling the book! I'm sure they are so theologically challenged that they don't even know that Murray was Reformed. Anyways I've had it on the shelf & my church is doing a study on it so I figured I'd dig it up & get into it. 
Also can anyone refer any other books on Hebrews? I was thinking of Owens but I gotta hunt it down to see if it's available in English.


----------



## bookslover

3John2 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this book? It's a book on Hebrews. The reason I asked is that I believe Murray was Dutch Reformed but the reason I'm curious is that Gloria COPELAND did a several month long study on the book of Hebrews using "The Holiest of All" as her main book. She pretty much read out of the book. The Kenneth Copeland Ministry was actually selling the book! I'm sure they are so theologically challenged that they don't even know that Murray was Reformed. Anyways I've had it on the shelf & my church is doing a study on it so I figured I'd dig it up & get into it.
> Also can anyone refer any other books on Hebrews? I was thinking of Owens but I gotta hunt it down to see if it's available in English.



If you're thinking of John Owen, the Puritan - yes, it's available from the Banner of Truth folks; it's about 7 volumes.

Phillip Edgecumbe Hughes's 1977 commentary is very good.

Regarding Andrew Murray, D. A. Carson, in the new 6th edition of his _New Testament Commentary Survey_ (page 131), says: "At the popular and sometimes devotional level, one may still purchase the much-reprinted book by Andrew Murray, _The Holiest of All_...Despite (or perhaps because of) the doctrinal bias toward "higher life" tradition, the book remains a collection of marvellously pious and spiritually-minded gems strung out on a string of abysmal exegesis."


----------



## turmeric

Touche! That was brilliant!


----------



## bookslover

turmeric said:


> Touche! That was brilliant!



Carson's comments can be a little, well, tangy!


----------



## 3John2

So is THAT why the Copelands were so into that book? I'm assuming he departed from traditional Reformed thought?


----------



## turmeric

Andrew Murray ended up Pentecostal before it was all over - he has a book, I forget the title, which gives instructions for receiving the second work of grace. When I was a kid, all the AG poeple loved him!


----------



## 3John2

Well that explains that. It's just that it threw me out when I read that he was Dutch Reformed. How do you go from Reformed to WOF?! I went from Catlick, to WOF to Reformed. 3rd time was a charm.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

That took me by surprise, Murray Pentecostal, but I Googled it ("Andrew Murray Pentecostal") and:

http://pentecostalpioneers.org/SouthAfrica.html

http://www.peacemakers.net/unity/amdeeperlife.htm#Heading5

I have a number of his books in my library (a lending library for the Christian community here & neighboring countries), and just loaned one of his out on prayer. I need to be more careful!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## bookslover

Jerusalem Blade said:


> That took me by surprise, Murray Pentecostal, but I Googled it ("Andrew Murray Pentecostal") and:
> 
> http://pentecostalpioneers.org/SouthAfrica.html
> 
> http://www.peacemakers.net/unity/amdeeperlife.htm#Heading5
> 
> I have a number of his books in my library (a lending library for the Christian community here & neighboring countries), and just loaned one of his out on prayer. I need to be more careful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Well, Steve, following the idea that even a stopped clock is right twice a day, perhaps Murray's book on prayer that you loaned out might not be too bad (hopefully).

Andrew Murray was NOT related to John Murray, by the way - in case anyone was wondering...


----------

